# Serverstatus runes of magic



## Casseiopeia (6. März 2009)

Wo kann man den aktuellen Serverstatus von Runes of magic?


----------



## Yiraja (6. März 2009)

ich nehme mal an auf der offiziellen homepage oda im loader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

Hmmm .... Google.de .......

Gleich das erste Suchergebniss

http://rom.onlinewelten.com/news,id439,ser...us_monitor.html


----------



## Shinria (6. März 2009)

oder auch ganz neu! Bei Buffed.de rechts... http://romdata.buffed.de/


----------



## Die Sula (6. März 2009)

oh cool buffed hat das ja auch jetzt stimmt


----------



## Aerozol (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Threat ist schon nen bissi länger offen. Wollt mich aber trotzdem nochma drinn verewigen ^^

Zu dem Thema habe ich einen Aktuellen Beitrag im Offiziellen Forum. Siehe hier

http://forum.runesofmagic.com/showthread.php?t=87211

So long Aerosol


----------



## jlij (7. Oktober 2009)

[url="http://serverstatus.tk/"]http://serverstatus.tk/
[/url]


----------



## Neferatix (9. Oktober 2009)

Was nützt mir diese Funktion? Nichts.

Ich war total baff, als ich vorhin auf den Server wollte,auf dem sich mein neuer Charakter befindet, der war nämlich voll. Ebenso fast alle anderen Server, bis auf einen glaub ich. Als ich mich dort einloggen wollte, hatte ich keinen Zugriff auf meinen Charakter.

Ich bin echt enttäuscht und sauer. Ich sehe ja schon voraus, dass abends und an den WE, wenn ich Zeit habe, kaum ein Spielen möglich ist, weil die Server voll sind.

Was nützt mir dann das grüne Lämpchen in der Statusanzeige? 
Dann müsste schon dabei stehen, ob der Server ausgelastet ist.

Gruß Nef.


----------



## Bibib (10. Oktober 2009)

Neferatix schrieb:


> Was nützt mir diese Funktion? Nichts.
> 
> Ich war total baff, als ich vorhin auf den Server wollte,auf dem sich mein neuer Charakter befindet, der war nämlich voll. Ebenso fast alle anderen Server, bis auf einen glaub ich. Als ich mich dort einloggen wollte, hatte ich keinen Zugriff auf meinen Charakter.
> 
> ...



Jo, hab das seit dem letzten Patch auch öfters gesehen, daß alle Channels als voll angezeigt werden. Bislang hat ein Einloggen aber immer einwandfrei funktioniert,ich tippe mal auf nen Bug, der nur volle Channels anzeigt, auch wenn noch genug Platz frei ist.

Sowas kommt schnell mal vor, probiers einfach mal da,it, Dich trotzdem einzuloggen, wie gesagt, bei mir hats immer geklappt.

Gruß

Bibib aka Jillvina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerozol (15. Oktober 2009)

Neferatix schrieb:


> Was nützt mir diese Funktion? Nichts.
> 
> Ich war total baff, als ich vorhin auf den Server wollte,auf dem sich mein neuer Charakter befindet, der war nämlich voll. Ebenso fast alle anderen Server, bis auf einen glaub ich. Als ich mich dort einloggen wollte, hatte ich keinen Zugriff auf meinen Charakter.
> 
> ...



Wie schon im Runes of Magic Forum geschrieben, gibt es derzeit leider keine möglichkeit den genauen Status der Server auszulesen. Wie man es von World of Warcraft gibt. Eine XML oder andere Art von Schnittstelle ist eben noch nicht verfügbar.

Sollte es eine geben werden diese Werte selbstverständlich mit in die Statusanzeigen einprogrammiert.  Siehe meine World of Warcraft Anzeigen, die dieses Wochenende Online gehen. Dort werden alle Informationen ausgelesen welche zur Verfügung stehen.

So long Aerosol


----------

